# How to write my vows



## iamphx (May 5, 2017)

Hi. My name is Michael im 33 and getting married for the first time this October friday the 13. Im not the kind of guy that is very good at expressing my feelings let alone wirte them down to remember and then have to recite them in front of all of our loved ones. So I have an idea to have random people help me with my vows. I want to do it using video of people saying one word that corresponds with the previous word but first I thought I would try it on here first to see how it goes. So what do u say will the world help me share my love and commitment to my new bride. Let's write some vows. 
I'll start it of with...

Nicole the past 10 years have been some of the craziest times of our lives and I couldn't be more proud to have you as my wife. I promise to always honor, protect and love you with all of my heart...............


----------



## brooklynAnn (Jun 29, 2015)

Just write whats in your heart and what is meaningful to both of you.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

If you're still drawing a blank, google "wedding vow generator," You will get lots of ideas you can take as is if you find them a perfect fit, or alter to your own personal situation.


----------



## FeministInPink (Sep 13, 2012)

Ask yourself, why do you love her? What do you love about her? Why is she a good partner for you? That should get you started.

Personally, I've never liked the whole "write your own vows" thing, and then surprise your partner on the day. I spent a lot of time working on my vows, wrote something very deeply personal... and my XH cobbled together some song lyrics the night before while he was drinking with his groomsmen. I hated his vows, and I was incredibly disappointed that I had put in so much effort, and he did something that was less than half-assed. It ended up being a foretelling of our entire relationship. Don't be like my XH.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Let's just say that those specially written vows can be just as subject to breach as the traditional ones have always been!*


----------



## WilliamM (Mar 14, 2017)

Try promising to stop and remember you love her more than anything or anyone else every time you turn on your computer, or look at your phone, or talk to someone at a party, or get angry with her over some stupid thing.

Remembering how much you love her after you let your lust or rage run rampant doesn't work.

I promised to always remember I love her, before anything else. They didn't do custom stuff much when we got married, we just did that on our own afterwards. The vows before the preacher were canned. Baptist. She keeps trying to just forget about that part. She just likes our part.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

You are making it all far more complicated than it needs to be. We used the normal ones for our wedding, for better and for worse, in sickness and in health, for richer and for poorer, with all my worldly goods I thee endow, I LOVE those words, they say all that needs to be said.


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

It should be truly what flows from your heart, when you think of her, and being married to her for a lifetime. In part of my vows, I will be saying ''I'll always be open and honest with you, no matter how hard that might be at times.'' There might be some trying times in my marriage at some point, so I want my vows to be realistic, and that seems realistic to me. Congrats and may you have a beautiful marriage!


----------

